# Il Congiuntivo o il condizionale?



## Lituano

Salve! Nei corsi d`italiano mi hanno spiegato che con il condizionale semplice dei verbi che NON ESPRIMONO VOLONTA` o DESIDERIO  l`accordo  e` con il CONGIUNTIVO PRESENTE o PASSATO. P.es.: Direi/penserei che Maria faccia/abbia fatto bene a venire con noi. Pero` in un manuale d`italiano ho trovato la frase: Direi che POTREBBE andar bene un Orvieto clasico.  "Potrebbe" e` il Condizionale! Come mai?  C`e` un`altra regola?  Grazie.


----------



## Bartin84

Io DIREI (per stare in tema) che l'accordo del condizionale con il congiuntivo è riferito ad un uso del condizionale (nelle ipotetiche per es.), mentre l'esempio che fai tu, è un uso del condizionale come 'incertezza del verbo dire', in questo caso ci potrebbe stare anche 'direi che è una brutta situazione'. Le frasi 'potrebbe andar bene...' o 'è una brutta situazione' non necessitano di una frase d'appoggio, mentre 'che Maria faccia/abbia fatto..' sì. 
Tra l'altro aggiungerei che non trovo molto corretto 'direi che Maria faccia' o 'direi che Maria abbia fatto..' non so se sono esempi che ti sono stati forniti, ma io non userei mai un'espressione del genere.


----------



## fabinn

Conta quello che si vuole esprimere, il concetto: se c'è incertezza nella frase principale si può usare ancora il condizionale, ma nulla vieta il congiuntivo. "Direi/Penso che potrebbe andar bene..." ma anche "Penso che possa andar bene". Inoltre "Penserei che Maria abbia fatto bene" è un po' brutto, il primo condizionale non ha senso in questa frase, meglio "Penso che Maria abbia fatto bene", non c'è incertezza o desiderio sul tuo pensiero, il tuo pensiero è chiaro e manifesto.


----------



## vallery

Lituano said:


> Direi che POTREBBE andar bene un Orvieto clasico.



Direi che POTREBBE andar bene un Orvieto Cla*s*sico.


----------



## Lituano

Ma certo, Vallery, "claSSico"!!! Grazie! Sono stato distratto...


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Lituano. La regola è che quando nella reggente c'è il condizionale presente di un verbo di opinione ecc., il verbo della subordinata oggettiva va al congiuntivo presente (penserei che sia), ma nel caso di verbi indicanti volontà o desiderio viene usato il congiuntivo imperfetto (vorrei che fosse). Nel caso poi di un'oggettiva retta da _dire_, in questo caso verbo di giudizio, si usa l'indicativo (dico/direi che è), ma si può usare il condizionale quando l'azione è legata a una condizione, a un'ipotesi, anche sottintesa (direi che potrebbe andar bene un Orvieto classico [,se il pranzo è a base di carne]).


----------



## Lituano

Ho capito. Grazie, Necsus! Sei insegnante? Vero?


----------



## Mariolin

Buongiorno. Desideravo sapere se la seguente frase è corretta: "sarebbe stato difficile che Antonella avrebbe prestato il suo consenso", oppure se è corretta la seguente: "sarebbe stato difficile che Antonella avesse prestato il suo consenso" (ovvero se, per ipotesi, le due frasi sono entrambe corrette). Grazie.​


----------



## Necsus

La prima non direi proprio che è corretta. E la seconda... neppure.  Suggerirei ""sarebbe stato difficile che Antonella prestasse il suo consenso".


----------



## violadaprile

Lituano said:


> Pero` in un manuale d`italiano ho trovato la frase: Direi che POTREBBE andar bene un Orvieto clasico.  "Potrebbe" e` il Condizionale! Come mai?  C`e` un`altra regola?  Grazie.


È una regola di cortesia.
La frase iniziale è: "va bene questo vino!" affermazione, che però, se sei a tavola con altri, può sembrare un po' prepotente.
Quindi: "andrebbe bene questo vino" come ipotesi, magari accompagnato dal mostrare la bottiglia o la lista dei vini.
Per rafforzare la cortesia: "Direi che andrebbe bene questo vino ... cosa ne pensate?"
O ancora di più: "Direi che potrebbe andare bene questo vino" (sottinteso, se vi piace, se siete d'accordo, e simili).
mea opinio.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Mariolin said:


> Buongiorno. Desideravo sapere se la seguente frase è corretta: "sarebbe stato difficile che Antonella avrebbe prestato il suo consenso", oppure ...​



*Questa è proprio sbagliata senza se e senza ma!* Su tutto il resto si può discettare. Inviterei tutti i madrelingua a mettere in evidenza gli usi certamente scorretti come questo.​


----------



## Lituano

violadaprile said:


> È una regola di cortesia.
> La frase iniziale è: "va bene questo vino!" affermazione, che però, se sei a tavola con altri, può sembrare un po' prepotente.
> Quindi: "andrebbe bene questo vino" come ipotesi, magari accompagnato dal mostrare la bottiglia o la lista dei vini.
> Per rafforzare la cortesia: "Direi che andrebbe bene questo vino ... cosa ne pensate?"
> O ancora di più: "Direi che potrebbe andare bene questo vino" (sottinteso, se vi piace, se siete d'accordo, e simili).
> mea opinio.



Grazie, Violadaprile! Ho capito. Saluti!


----------



## Mariolin

Necsus said:


> La prima non direi proprio che è corretta. E la seconda... neppure.  Suggerirei ""sarebbe stato difficile che Antonella prestasse il suo consenso".



Grazie davvero per la tua cortesia, Necsus. Desideravo sapere se le due frasi sono assolutamente improponibili (i.e. proprio "sgrammticate") o se, benchè l'espressione corretta sia quella da te suggerita, possono ugualmente essere utilizzate. Grazie ancora per la disponibilità.


----------



## Mariolin

Dimenticavo di dire che l'azione è riferita al passato: "Mi chiesi se fosse stata colpa mia. Magari avrei potuto rinunciare a quella persona. Ma onestamente sarebbe stato difficile che Antonella avrebbe prestato il suo consenso a non sentire la versione di Paolo".
In questo caso, le regole cambiano? Oppure, la frase proposta può considerarsi corretta?

Grazie ancora per la cortesia e la disponibilità.


----------



## violadaprile

Non è corretta, Mariolin, mi dispiace.
Oltretutto non so dove hai preso questa frase, ma mi pare inutilmente contorta. Se è opera tua, prova a spezzarla in più frasi, mi pare che così troveresti più facile aggiustare i verbi


----------



## Necsus

Mariolin said:


> Grazie davvero per la tua cortesia, Necsus. Desideravo sapere se le due frasi sono assolutamente improponibili (i.e. proprio "sgrammaticate") o se, bench*é* l'espressione corretta sia quella da te suggerita, possono ugualmente essere utilizzate. Grazie ancora per la disponibilità.
> Dimenticavo di dire che l'azione è riferita al passato: "Mi chiesi se fosse stata colpa mia. Magari avrei potuto rinunciare a quella persona. Ma onestamente sarebbe stato difficile che Antonella avrebbe prestato il suo consenso a non sentire la versione di Paolo".
> In questo caso, le regole cambiano? Oppure, la frase proposta può considerarsi corretta?


No, a mio avviso non può considerarsi corretta né utilizzabile.
A proposito, benvenuta in WRF!


----------



## Mariolin

Ringrazio Necsus e Violadaprile per i loro preziosi suggerimenti e, soprattutto, per la loro pazienza e disponibilità. Mi siete stati di grande aiuto! A presto


----------



## Youngfun

Necsus said:


> La prima non direi proprio che è corretta. E la seconda... neppure.  Suggerirei ""sarebbe stato difficile che Antonella prestasse il suo consenso".



Potrebbe andare bene "sarebbe stato difficile che Antonella *abbia prestato* il suo consenso" ?

Io preferirei "difficilmente Antonella avrebbe prestato il suo consenso". Un verbo in meno, così tagliamo la testa al toro .


----------

